# einmaliges aktualisieren beim laden der seite



## schneeWITCHen (25. Februar 2002)

gibtsn script womit mal eine html-seite beim aufrufen im netz einmalig aktualisieren kann?
bitte schnell antworten ist wichtig!


----------



## braindad (25. Februar 2002)

öhm, wie meinen?

willst du, das, wenn der user index.html aufruft, sich diese autom. refresht?

wenn ja -> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1" url="index.html">
wenn nein -> erzähl mir/uns mehr


----------



## schneeWITCHen (26. Februar 2002)

hmm ich glaube das wars schon. 

das soll halt so in n dreamweaver template eingearbeitet werden das wenn man auf die seite geht die seite einmalig aktualisiert wird (also nich alle x sekunden oder so), und die seite soll halt nich ausm cache geladen werden.


----------



## braindad (26. Februar 2002)

tja, dann wars das wirklich schon


----------



## schneeWITCHen (26. Februar 2002)

nee also ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert, das geht nich! das aktualisiert die seite jede sekunde neu und das will ich halt nich!


----------



## djendless (7. August 2002)

Dies kann mit einem Meta-Tag im head der Seite erreicht werden: 

<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">

Die Zahl bezieht sich auf die Sekunden, die vergehen dürfen, bevor der Browser die Seite neu lädt. Stattdessen ist auch eine konkrete Angabe von Datum und Uhrzeit möglich. Beispiel: 

<meta http-equiv="expires" content="Sun, 24 Dec 2000 12:00:00 GMT">


So was meintest du wohl...
djendless


----------



## 2Pac (20. Januar 2003)

hallo ich hab da mal ne frage mit dem kann man ja refreshen nur klappt es nicht so ganz wie ich mir das gedacht hab bei mir? kann man den befehl so schreiben das er die seite nur 1 mal kurz aktualisiert und dann nichtmehr? ich habs mit content=0 versucht aber dann aktualisiert er im dauerfeuer ^^  wäre nett wenn mir wer weiter helfen könnte(P.S. wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen weil man soll ja suchen Funktion usen  )


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (20. Januar 2003)

Hmn,dann vielleicht serverseitig eine Variable übergeben die kennzeichnet ob refresht werden soll oder nicht.
Oder zb. mit Javascript auf einen nadere Seite weiterleiten die identiesch mit der ersten ist. (bis auf die Weiterleitung)


----------



## 2Pac (20. Januar 2003)

hmm naja bei mir is das problem ich hab sone lücke bei der textur drinne aber wenn ich auf f5 also aktualiseren drücke dann ist sie weg aber nur beim aktualisieren


----------



## Peter Bönnen (20. Januar 2003)

Sorry, aber das hört sich eher nach unsauberem Quellcode an (z.B. fehlende Größenangabe bei Bildern, da kann sowas passieren). Und eine unsaubere Lösung sollte man nicht durch eine andere (einmaliges automatisches refreshen ist definitiv unsauber) flicken.

Ich würde mir da eher noch mal den Quellcode anschauen. Und wenn da doch nichts ist: Wie sieht die Seite denn in anderen Browsern außer unserm allseits geliebten IE aus (ohne und mit Refresh)?

Ist alles nicht negativ gemeint, aber so ein automatischer Refresh ohne erkennbare Logik muss einem einfach einen eiskalten Schauer über den Rücken jagen.

so long, Fluke


----------



## 2Pac (20. Januar 2003)

also weiss net hab ja nur ie...


----------



## Fabian H (22. Januar 2003)

Wie wärs mit cookies?
Oder wie TRT scho gesagt hat, mit was Serverseitigem!
Ich würde da PHP und Sessions beutzten.


----------



## 2Pac (22. Januar 2003)

wie sähe es denn in php aus kenn mich ja da bissel aus  ?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Januar 2003)

nix besonderes ne Variable an die Url hängen zb. $refresh und dann beim Seitenaufruf
if(!isset($refresh))
{Refresh nach seite.php?refresh=ok;}


----------

